# Recycled Betta Plushie



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I came across and old robe and pair of black corduroys about to go off to Good Will so I asked my mom if I could make a plushie out of them and this is the result! :-D I made a plakat betta fish and his name is Joffrey.
(I also wrote a poem in a fit of feels in the point of view of a fish and human which I'll post after this.)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

IndigoChild311 said:


> I came across and old robe and pair of black corduroys about to go off to Good Will so I asked my mom if I could make a plushie out of them and this is the result! :-D I made a plakat betta fish and his name is Joffrey.
> (I also wrote a poem in a fit of feels in the point of view of a fish and human which I'll post after this.)



He's awesome he looks so huggable:-D. I just made a pair of betta plushy's today too


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Will you post pictures?  thank you!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Joffrey's cute! (Never thought I would ever say that lol)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

IndigoChild311 said:


> Will you post pictures?  thank you!


I'm going to post pictures of them tomorrow I did a crowntail and a plakat their not as huggable as your betta plush though.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

aw! Joffrey is cute!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

0.0 He's so cute and I love his name!! (Couldn't help but marvel at the banana looking squashes in the background...)


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

My dad grows them himself, I'm thinking about getting some more soft fabric and making them into children's plush toys and maybe start selling them on Ebay or something (once I get better at it of course).


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've got too much fleece, I can send a bit your way if you want to try it.


----------

